# declutter



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 9, 2019)

I am in desperate need to downsize and declutter- does anyone have any first hand experience with similar situations ?-most importantly a free local sell on line classifieds garage sale type of buy sell trade site—declutter convert to cash. These treasures are invaluable - most importantly I would like to avoid the hassle and uncertainty of craigslist. And the potential drama.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2019)

I give away a lot of things on free cycle.  Also there are  lot of selling sites on FB. Just type in your city along with "garage sale".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2019)

Nextdoor is another option.

https://nextdoor.com/?next=/pages/darleens-dog-grooming-fremont-ca/recommend


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nextdoor is another option.


I've used Nextdoor several times to sell things on and it's worked out pretty well.  When cleaning out our garage I found 2 dryers, 1 washing machine and an old dishwasher. Don't know how long they had been in there but I knew it was longer than 5 years. Had no idea if they worked or just needed a part replaced. Had my nephew move them out by the road. He had moved one and was taking the second to the road. The first one had disappeared already. He went to put another at the road, got 2 down there this time. As he was walking in the house I saw someone stop and put them in their truck and drive off. Got them all cleared off the property in less than an hour. Now if I can just get rid of a 50 year old boat motor and a 40 ft sail!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> I've used Nextdoor several times to sell things on and it's worked out pretty well.  When cleaning out our garage I found 2 dryers, 1 washing machine and an old dishwasher. Don't know how long they had been in there but I knew it was longer than 5 years. Had no idea if they worked or just needed a part replaced. Had my nephew move them out by the road. He had moved one and was taking the second to the road. The first one had disappeared already. He went to put another at the road, got 2 down there this time. As he was walking in the house I saw someone stop and put them in their truck and drive off. Got them all cleared off the property in less than an hour. Now if I can just get rid of a 50 year old boat motor and a 40 ft sail!


Well done.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

I've used Facebook Marketplace and local FB Online Garage Sale groups (you have to have a Facebook account to use these, though), Craig's List, and a regional classified magazine. However, I've virtually given up trying to sell individual items online. I either get no interest or a big hassle (i.e. people that don't show up when promised, or ones that keep asking for more an more details or photos with no intention of ever buying, or ask for a huge discount if they do actually show up). I'd prefer that if wanted to negotiate the price, they'd do it before arriving.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 22, 2019)

Take pictures of the things that have sentimental value to you. You might try eBay, except there's the hassle to take pictures, list, pack and ship and the nuisance of PayPal. Is Freecycle still around? Try that. No muss, no fuss, no bother. Tell them that the items will be at the curb and to help themselves.  You won't make any money, but they'll be GONE. They aren't making you any money taking up space in your house, and for things that you've tried to sell (but haven't) when having yard sales, they are only worth something to you. I haven't missed anything that I've sold or given away in the process of downsizing. The benefit to me of not having all that stuff is incalculable. Priceless, actually, priceless.


----------



## bingo (Oct 22, 2019)

we lightened our load about 4 years ago. . .I don't miss any of it...good luck with your quest!


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Everything you own, owns you.

Store it, dust it, wash it, hang it up, move it around, takes up space.


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

I was just reading this article today:

https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-people-buy-collectables-anymore-like-they-used-to


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2019)

I use free cycle a lot and I do not purchase more things to take their place.  That defeats the purpose of decluttering!To stay in my house it has to have a special meaning to me.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2019)

There are a lot of hoarders out there making excuses for collecting things. I don't buy it. They are hoarders that refuse to face their mental problems.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2019)

Terry, if Deb were a hoarder, she wouldn't have yard sales and spend countless hours trying to figure out a way to unload her things. She's an only child with few living relatives who has inherited mountains of things that were, at one time, considered to be valued treasures. IMO, her problem now is that she can't reconcile the loss of monetary value of the items with the sentimental value. They meant a lot to her mother and have memories that mean a lot to her. Please don't dismiss her feelings with the sweeping generalization that all people who have a lot of "stuff" are hoarders.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2019)

IMO the whole clutter/hoarder thing is more about maintaining balance in your life than the actual stuff.

At some point, the law of diminishing marginal utility kicks in and you stop getting any satisfaction/thrill from accumulating more and more possessions yet you keep looking for that thrill.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2019)

Y'all are not paying attention! Deb didn't and doesn't "collect" these things. They are things that she inherited and wants to get rid of. The unfortunate fact is that most of them were once worth a good deal of money but no longer are because people simply don't want them these days. Deb's attachment to them is that they were once her mother's. Occasionally she'll mention a particular item and recall that she remembered this or that thing from her childhood. As I see it, the problem is reconciling the fact that something that once had monetary value doesn't mean it still does and she's loathe to give away things that she perceives as having value. They do have value, but the value is sentimental, which is why I suggested that she take pictures of them (as a reminder of her mother and of her life growing up).

Even her mother (along with whichever other relatives) wasn't a hoarder. It was quite common in days gone by to have teacups, figurines, do-dads, objets d'art, as part of the décor, usually kept behind glass in china cabinets, on mantles, and on side tables, night stands, and dressing tables. 

I guess the point I'm not getting across is that we all attach more monetary value to things that are ours (like our cars and our homes) than others do. It's very hard to be objective about our own possessions...one reason why an appraisal is necessary when, for instance, we put our homes on the market. It's "home" to us but merely a house to a third party.


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the whole clutter/hoarder thing is more about maintaining balance in your life than the actual stuff.
> 
> At some point, the law of diminishing marginal utility kicks in and you stop getting any satisfaction/thrill from accumulating more and more possessions yet you keep looking for that thrill.


 4 burgers and the whole deal goes negative.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Y'all are not paying attention! Deb didn't and doesn't "collect" these things. They are things that she inherited and wants to get rid of. The unfortunate fact is that most of them were once worth a good deal of money but no longer are because people simply don't want them these days. Deb's attachment to them is that they were once her mother's. Occasionally she'll mention a particular item and recall that she remembered this or that thing from her childhood. As I see it, the problem is reconciling the fact that something that once had monetary value doesn't mean it still does and she's loathe to give away things that she perceives as having value. They do have value, but the value is sentimental, which is why I suggested that she take pictures of them (as a reminder of her mother and of her life growing up).
> 
> Even her mother (along with whichever other relatives) wasn't a hoarder. It was quite common in days gone by to have teacups, figurines, do-dads, objets d'art, as part of the décor, usually kept behind glass in china cabinets, on mantles, and on side tables, night stands, and dressing tables.
> 
> I guess the point I'm not getting across is that we all attach more monetary value to things that are ours (like our cars and our homes) than others do. It's very hard to be objective about our own possessions...one reason why an appraisal is necessary when, for instance, we put our homes on the market. It's "home" to us but merely a house to a third party.


I'm not sure if your post was intended for me but I'm not talking about Deb or anyone else.

I'm talking about my own experience with learning how to deal with my possessions.

As far as monetary value is concerned stuff is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it and not a penny more.

If your stuff makes you happy then, by all means, hang on to it and enjoy it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2019)

No, no, Aunt Bea! Posted for the benefit of anyone who has the notion that Deb is a hoarder. And I heartily agree that stuff is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. It's called "what a willing buyer pays and a willing seller accepts."

I guess I'm mostly trying to convince Deb that at this point she's not yet a willing seller! Or a willing giver-away-er. LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2019)

*I am kind of going through that now, with Rick's stuff. It has been 6 months now, and I will have to say I have done well decluttering much of his stuff.  There are a few items of some small value that I will try to sell, mainly have friends/family members interested in most.  
A lot I have given away to friends, and have people at local Goodwill who now know me....LOL*


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if your post was intended for me but I'm not talking about Deb or anyone else.
> 
> I'm talking about my own experience with learning how to deal with my possessions.
> 
> ...


 Then why keep buying things or collecting things that you no not have an attachment with? I am keeping what I like and enjoy, the kids can do what they want when I am gone. They have already expressed what books they want and the collections they want so there will be no disagreements there between them. I am not buying anything else I have to dust.  I don't know if Deb is a hoarder or not but I don't intend to die and leave my kids with a ton of things to deal with.  She has no relatives so just give it away if you can. you cannot make money on things you think are valuable.  Most of my books are gone. My beloved Christmas china is with daughter #2 that she loved. She enjoys setting a fine table at holidays and daughter #1 just as soon use paper plates so there is not much clean up.  I am using my China and enjoying it everyday. Too long I kept it for special times and no more.  I have suggested to them that they put my things on free cycle or Craig's List for free.  Once it is out in the universe let it go. We have no control over it after that!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 31, 2019)

*@terry123 I get you. I have no children, and neither did Rick.  I have an adult niece who will be my executor when I die. But I plan to be as downsized as possible before she takes over.  I have no plans to die any time soon, but she has indicated a few things she would like to have, which she will probably take possession of long before I go.  
She and I are both avid readers, and she has already asked if she can come to look through my collection before I donate any out.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2019)

I've been downsizing the last few months as well. I use the Market Place on Facebook, and Craig's list. You have to have patience because about 70 % of the time the people don't show up. 
A few weeks ago I sold all my canning supplies from years ago. I freeze most everything these days. I sold the jars for 25 cents each but I had a lot of them.
The lady who bought them is teaching her grand daughter how to can and was so happy to get them. Sometimes you meet people with very interesting stories as to why they want the item you are selling. 
Makes selling the item enjoyable knowing it is going to be used again.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've been downsizing the last few months as well. I use the Market Place on Facebook, and Craig's list. You have to have patience because about 70 % of the time the people don't show up.
> A few weeks ago I sold all my canning supplies from years ago. I freeze most everything these days. I sold the jars for 25 cents each but I had a lot of them.
> The lady who bought them is teaching her grand daughter how to can and was so happy to get them. Sometimes you meet people with very interesting stories as to why they want the item you are selling.
> Makes selling the item enjoyable knowing it is going to be used again.


  I gave away some new balance walking shoes that did not fit me right.  I love the brand and have several pairs I wear but this pair did not fit me right. A lady got them for her daughter whose feet fit them exactly. She was so grateful as she had searched also for her daughter! Made me feel good that I helped her and it did not cost her a dime.  I know how it is trying to find handicapped clothes and shoes that fit you.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 31, 2019)

I've got one more trunk load of my sister's things that will be going to Goodwill next week and then I can concentrate on completing the probate of her will.  Then I'll start on mama's things I guess. Mama liked sewing and crafting and buying and storing everything related to sewing and crafting. She was bad at buying what I call 'stuff'. These things had meaning to her and a lot of the material she could tell you when and where she bought it and usually could remember what it cost per yard.  Someone was talking on the forum about buttons.  Mama has a large jar, a good 1.5 feet tall and maybe 12 inches round full of buttons that were cut off shirts, dresses, coats, etc., that are years old. If I needed to find a particular button to match it would be quicker to go to the store and buy a new set and replace all the buttons rather than go through that jar!

She has books, VHS tapes, even some reel-to-reel tapes that are over 60 years old. But all these things hold memories for her and she will go through them occasionally, touching them and reliving those memories. She can't watch the reel-to-reels but she remembers what is on each one. None of these things mean anything to me, monetarily or sentimentally, but to Mama they were priceless. It's hard to bring yourself to get rid of some else's memories when those things become your memories.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I guess the point I'm not getting across is that we all attach more monetary value to things that are ours (like our cars and our homes) than others do. It's very hard to be objective about our own possessions...one reason why an appraisal is necessary when, for instance, we put our homes on the market. It's "home" to us but merely a house to a third party.


I’m sorry but I cannot disagree more with your post , especially this last paragraph. Yes everyone attaches more value and money to the things they own which is precisely how and why people become hoarders. Some people can also become obsessed with the money and the value of items where it becomes unhealthy and this is where it differs and becomes a mental disorder.  Their lives become obsessed with ‘stuff’ and the monetary value of that stuff. These people have the same concerns and characteristics yet can’t see this about themselves. They don’t have the ability to view themselves objectively. 

I’m VERY familiar with hoarders. My parents are hoarders. Everything they own has monetary value so parting with items is exceptionally difficult for them. These are people who add too much value to money and materialistic things. There entire lives become about saving money so much so that they actually start worshipping it. Everything in their life circles back to money. They are constantly calculating and figuring out how to save more each and everyday to add to their nest egg and this includes all the stuff they’ve collected over the years. If their parents were hoarders and have passed then they might even be hoarding their stuff in the same way they did. Unhealthy behaviour is often a ‘learned’ behaviour passed on by these same ‘relatives. 


When your life revolves around money and collecting stuff, chances are you are a hoarder.
I’ve had friends who were hoarders and they have the same types of personalities and characteristics. If you try and discuss any of this with them, you are met with anger and resentment. In their minds they look at themselves as smart consumers. If you aren’t doing the same, then  you are viewed as not as financially ‘savy’ as they are or just plain spoiled. Either way, your suggestions are met with hostility each & every time so YES there certainly IS a difference in the value system of true hoarders.

Trust me in this; It’s a mental disorder!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I am in desperate need to downsize and declutter



Declutter station


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2019)

Always think.

Someone else can use that stuff you no longer need.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 1, 2019)

Keesha, I do not dispute your post. I'm not arguing. However,

INHERITING A BUNCH OF STUFF THAT ONE DID NOT COLLECT DOES NOT MAKE ONE A HOARDER.


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

My main object is to sell things to make a little money and also help clear out the house. My far goal is to get the house contents down to a manageable amount in case I decide to get a smaller home or apartment. I know how much my mom invested in the things she bought, but she was collecting when Depression glass a Japanese pottery were the "hot" items and she paid top prices. Now it's stuff that you practically have to pay people to take. There's been a big shift in the last 15-20 years as to what are popular items. Most people that stop when I have a sale are looking for precious metals, vintage hunting and fishing equipment and military items (just what I don't have).


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Keesha, I do not dispute your post. I'm not arguing. However,
> 
> INHERITING A BUNCH OF STUFF THAT ONE DID NOT COLLECT DOES NOT MAKE ONE A HOARDER.


GeorgiaXplant, I’m not arguing with you either. 
I’m merely disagreeing with you. 

Inheriting a bunch of stuff doesn’t make one a hoarder. Agree! It’s what you do with it that does.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2019)

My grandmother spoke volumes of wisdom in very few words. She used to say that money is money and stuff is junk, unless you're talking about gold or diamonds.

The only way to seriously declutter an overstuffed home is to ruthlessly purge one's possessions. The most efficient way to do that is via three piles: keep, donate, trash.

The universe has been generous with me so I try to do the same. When I'm done with something that still has value I donate it. If it's a large item like a working appliance I put it to the curb with a sign that says "Free - Works Fine." Solves my problem and hopefully someone else's at the same time.  Two birds, one stone.

p.s. Chipped plates, soiled, rusted or broken furniture, and slightly stained or torn clothing are trash. Please don't burden your local charities with the expense of disposing of these kinds of items.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

My post wasn’t written to shame anyone. If anything it’s to shed light on the fact that most hoarders don’t see what the rest of the world does and the reasons for hoarding aren’t always the same BUT quite often the core reason of why they do often is. 

They collect mainly to make themselves feel better. If they save things that are worth money it makes them feel worthy please they save money by having it. If they threw it out they might have to purchase a new one and that would cost money. If the main goal is to save money at all costs then throwing things out isn’t on the agenda and can cause extreme panic. You have to bring the item to them and let them closely observe the object and go through every logical reason why the object isn’t worthy of keeping and even those obvious things they will blindly object with. 

They build attachments to stuff instead of people. 
What others might view as a clutter of objects on a table, they view as comfortable interior landscaping. Clean it up for them thinking you are doing them a favour and it will backfire in your face. They are comfortable with things exactly as they are  and most of them get frantic over change. 

These  bad habits become a way of life for them and turn into predictable behaviour which is why it’s then considered an unhealthy disorder. 

It’s more complex than most people realize.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 6, 2019)

terry123 said:


> There are a lot of hoarders out there making excuses for collecting things. I don't buy it. They are hoarders that refuse to face their mental problems.


That would be Sandy. My she had storage for all her stuff I did not understand why she found a apartment and paid Brian and his friends Andy to load a huge truck. Just to sit by the curb she had two and three of everything...why? They gave up and left her truck there they wanted to get paid and she would not pay them which explains the post above on mental problems. Seems her ex- husband left her for her friend and she went shopping ever since....yikes she did go over the cliff so it seems what people will do, she never had children. I would say this is right up there with "Blue Jasmine" the movie.


----------



## Duster (Dec 6, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> I've used Nextdoor several times to sell things on and it's worked out pretty well.  When cleaning out our garage I found 2 dryers, 1 washing machine and an old dishwasher. Don't know how long they had been in there but I knew it was longer than 5 years. Had no idea if they worked or just needed a part replaced. Had my nephew move them out by the road. He had moved one and was taking the second to the road. The first one had disappeared already. He went to put another at the road, got 2 down there this time. As he was walking in the house I saw someone stop and put them in their truck and drive off. Got them all cleared off the property in less than an hour. Now if I can just get rid of a 50 year old boat motor and a 40 ft sail!


There are people who drive around neighborhoods looking for old appliances put on the curb.  They take them apart and sell the metal for scrap.  When my mom was replacing her old stove, my husband hauled the old one out to put it in his truck to take to the landfill.  Someone driving by stopped and asked about it and wanted it, so he even had help getting rid of it.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I have a hoarding/clutter problem. It's very emotional and exhausting to deal with it, not because of sentimental value, but because it brings up so many feelings of disgust, anger, and impatience when I look at it. I have to go very slowly. But I have gotten rid of a few things on Facebook's local garage sale page. And there are junk haulers who will come by and take everything you don't want - old furniture, appliances, garbage, etc. - and dump it or recycle it, depending on its worth. They cost a little bit of money, but it feels good to get rid of it once and for all.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2019)

Since I've been going through my own home I'm noticing that just because a couple of years ago items you have were going for top dollar it may not be the case now. My Mom wasn't a hoarder but when she moved in with us she brought a few items that she enjoyed having.

I displayed them for her sake not because I particularly loved them. She had a few Roseville vases. When she lived here she would say that she didn't care what I did with her collectibles after she was gone but not to let them go dirt cheap. 

15 years ago they went for an astronomical amount of money. Today you can't give them away. The point is not to hold on to items thinking they are going to be worth a ton of money down the road,no matter what you paid for them.

In my opinion it is much more satisfying seeing those empty shelves now than hoping that  in 10 years you will make a boat load of money from them.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2019)

Reading a book by the very popular decluttering author, Marie Kondo, helped me in this process.  As per her advice, when moving back into our kitchen after a full remodel, I grouped things by type and function and thoughtfully considered every single item before keeping it.  What needed to be trashed and what could find another life in someone else's kitchen?  

I thought about how many and what shapes of wooden spoons do I really need & use (kept about 8, pitched at least a dozen). Did the exact same process with every kind of kitchen tool, spice, canned good, etc. Talk about lightening my load. I've missed very few items, but none so much that I actually had to repurchase any. 

Warning - a lot of her advice is waaaay over the top (for me, anyway), but her core steps on purging and decluttering are quite good.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Reading a book by the very popular decluttering author, Marie Kondo, helped me in this process.  As per her advice, when moving back into our kitchen after a full remodel, I grouped things by type and function and thoughtfully considered every single item before keeping it.  What needed to be trashed and what could find another life in someone else's kitchen?
> 
> I thought about how many and what shapes of wooden spoons do I really need & use (kept about 8, pitched at least a dozen). Did the exact same process with every kind of kitchen tool, spice, canned good, etc. Talk about lightening my load. I've missed very few items, but none so much that I actually had to repurchase any.
> 
> Warning - a lot of her advice is waaaay over the top (for me, anyway), but her core steps on purging and decluttering are quite good.


Eight wooden spoons was ‘after’ the declutter? Sorry ⭐️  I find that amusing. Lol


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

When I have stuff I no longer need or want or is broken, I leave it at the curb, if not taken within 3 days I dispose of it.  I have left lamps and broken vacuums and coffee pots.  I figure people know the electrical stuff probably no longer works.  BUT, some people are very handy and resourceful (I am not) and will know how to fix it or use it for spare parts.  Usually the stuff is gone by the 3rd day.  I don't like selling stuff (Nextdoor, Craigslist, other websites) where I have to let them come to my home or meet them somewhere, I rather just give to Salvation Army or Goodwill.


----------



## old medic (Dec 19, 2019)

"Does anyone have any first hand experience with similar situations ? "
Oh-Boy do we......How about going from 2500 SQFT 3 bedroom house and a 1250 SQFT shop, to a 230 SQFT camper, and 625 SQFT storage building
The Wife and I both have the "that may be useful/ valuable and save" mentality... Both learned it from parents/grandparents.
After 25 years of acquiring there, the passing of both grandparent, and the wife's mother,(Read more stuff) then a family friend that was a hoarder.... 
We started with setting the MUST HAVE stuff aside....amazing how much paperwork we went thru... Clothes not worn in years, same with tools.
Next was the WANT to keep... thats the hardest... Still had my backpack from a teen, carried it all over the Catskills... but its set in the closet over 30 years... ALOT of reminiscing... Found a lighter...disposable Bic,  that said I LOVE YOU the wife gave me when we 1st started dating... Ill let you guess what one was kept.... Photo albums... Ours and inherited... 
At this point our house and shop looked like a thrift store...everything laid out.
Next was the kids turn... They got what they wanted, some family heirloom stuff, furniture and such....
Other family, some close friends came next, offered free or great deals on the valuable stuff... 
Then it was yard sale time...Daughter set up a FB event...Friday-Sunday and amazed what we got for some stuff...
Once done with that there was 3 piles...Possible future use or money items, Donate...Hospice and local hospital thrift store...(Nothing for Goodwill)
And junk.....
Now that we've moved, and dust trying to settle.... We are looking forward to going thru the downsized pile...and downsize it...

Pics for proof... Dump truck was the 1st metal recycling run...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Eight wooden spoons was ‘after’ the declutter? Sorry   I find that amusing. Lol


When in full on baking mode I have 3 or 4 big ones in use or in the sink.  I also have a couple of flat edged ones for certain kinds of cooking and a couple of slimmer spoons.  Trust me, at this time of the year 8 is barely enough!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

I have too many kitchen tools in my drawer, with stuff I always use on top and in the bottom and the back I have tools/knives that I never use.  Need to do some declutter there.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 19, 2019)

StarSong said:


> When in full on baking mode I have 3 or 4 big ones in use or in the sink.  I also have a couple of flat edged ones for certain kinds of cooking and a couple of slimmer spoons.  Trust me, at this time of the year 8 is barely enough!


Oh yes, your baking marathon. That alone would require 8 wooden spoons. I forgot about the cookies already. Most of my cookies are  done with my Kitchen Aid blender but last year the motor went so I am lacking wooden spoons now I suppose  lol
I forgot about that too


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> I was just reading this article today:
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-people-buy-collectables-anymore-like-they-used-to


 Very interesting yhanks for sharing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I have too many kitchen tools in my drawer, with stuff I always use on top and in the bottom and the back I have tools/knives that I never use.  Need to do some declutter there.



Same here Catlady. I used to use much of it but not now but I cant face parting with them and some belonged to my Mother and sentimental.
Ive got a larder full of bits and bobs and harking back decades; old cutlery sets, carving knives and these are hard to get rid of here, baking equipment, china and glass wear and all taking up space. I peep in there and say to myself: Right! I'm going to sort this lot out.....tomorrow and tomorrow never comes!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 19, 2019)

If you really want to get rid of stuff, put it in boxes and call The Salvation Army for a pick up.  They will pick up and give to folks that need it.  I have taken things to our local Hidden Treasures consignment shop. They will sell for you and you will get a % of the sale.  They only take nice things so Deb could google consignment shops in her area. They will sell for her and she will still get money for them. Not what they are worth to her but will find a home and be loved.  The Hidden Treasure shops here are very upscale and nice. I find myself buying more things sometimes as they have beautiful collections of things.  Sort of defeats the purpose but I enjoy looking at the collections and sometimes buying a blue piece.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry my last post did not confirm to format. Will do better next time.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 19, 2019)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I am in desperate need to downsize and declutter- does anyone have any first hand experience with similar situations ?-most importantly a free local sell on line classifieds garage sale type of buy sell trade site—declutter convert to cash. These treasures are invaluable - most importantly I would like to avoid the hassle and uncertainty of craigslist. And the potential drama.


I gave away a LOT of stuff to Donation centers.  Selling things take so much time and effort.. however if you have the energy and time, a garage sale would be great. I would keep it geared toward my neighborhood.   Sometimes Churches have flea market sales where you can rent a table and display your items.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the whole clutter/hoarder thing is more about maintaining balance in your life than the actual stuff.
> 
> At some point, the law of diminishing marginal utility kicks in and you stop getting any satisfaction/thrill from accumulating more and more possessions yet you keep looking for that thrill.


Aunt Bea, you blew me away with that post. My Econ professor in college always talked about utils as measurements of utility. In his case the util he used were Cheeseburgers. He was one of my favorite teachers.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Aunt Bea, you blew me away with that post. My Econ professor in college always talked about utils as measurements of utility. In his case the util he used were Cheeseburgers. He was one of my favorite teachers.


Aunt Bea is one smart cookie, and always well-balanced in her outlook.  That burger thing could even be applied to cheesecake.  LOL


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2019)

debodun said:


> I was just reading this article today:
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-people-buy-collectables-anymore-like-they-used-to


Somehow I missed this article when you first posted it, Deb.  How very true it is!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

When my two grandchildren were each 2 at the time I opened an account for each at a brokerage with $6000 each.  The accounts have grown considerably since 1998 and 2002.  I told this to a friend of mine and suggested she do it for her baby grandson.  She told me she is buying Disney collectibles for him instead.  I wanted to say something similar to Debodun's article, but shockingly managed to keep my mouth shut.  I remember one economist saying that collectibles are hobbies and not investments.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

All that said. One of our most celebrated and eminent Antique experts here in the UK, ( and we have several antique shows on TV as well  where people bring their items along to be auctioned off)...  said that , the antiques of tomorrow are the disposables of today.

 Everything that you would think would belong in the bin, plastic free toys in junk food meals, badges, older mobile phones  ..the list is endless, but he said if he was to start as a young collector nowadays and be sure things would be worth a lot in 50 years it would be the throwaway items of today...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> When my two grandchildren were each 2 at the time I opened an account for each at a brokerage with $6000 each.  The accounts have grown considerably since 1998 and 2002.  I told this to a friend of mine and suggested she do it for her baby grandson.  She told me she is buying Disney collectibles for him instead.  I wanted to say something similar to Debodun's article, but shockingly managed to keep my mouth shut.  I remember one economist saying that collectibles are hobbies and not investments.


It'd be better if she bought Disney stock...


----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

StarSong said:


> It'd be better if she bought Disney stock...


You're damn right!  I bought it for myself at $47 and it's now $146.  I bought Netflix for my granddaughter with profit money from Marvel Comics (bought by Disney) and have sold some shares for profit so many times to buy other stocks that her remaining shares are actually "below zero cost".


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 20, 2019)

I moved; sold some stuff; gave a lot to charity shops.  I don't miss any of it.  Feel real good about being free.  Don't even like shopping.  Today people are shopping "like they are possessed by the devil", since it's ONLY 4 days until Christmas.  I'm staying at home & watch my plants grow.  No sweat; no stress; money stays in the bank & I'm looking forward to my charge card bill on January 21!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I moved; sold some stuff; gave a lot to charity shops.  I don't miss any of it.  Feel real good about being free.  Don't even like shopping.  Today people are shopping "like they are possessed by the devil", since it's ONLY 4 days until Christmas.  I'm staying at home & watch my plants grow.  No sweat; no stress; money stays in the bank & I'm *looking forward to my charge card bill on January 21*!



One of my (weird) rituals in December is to try to start the new year with a ''blank slate''.  So, I not only pay my credit card in full but also pay for charges made in December but not due until January.  THAT makes me feel good!


----------



## Manatee (Jan 21, 2020)

*The trash can is your friend.*


----------



## Marlene (Jan 21, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I am in desperate need to downsize and declutter- does anyone have any first hand experience with similar situations ?-most importantly a free local sell on line classifieds garage sale type of buy sell trade site—declutter convert to cash. These treasures are invaluable - most importantly I would like to avoid the hassle and uncertainty of craigslist. And the potential drama.


Facebook has a free marketplace that is free to trade or sell.  I've used it quite successfully to get rid of things I no longer need.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 21, 2020)

Nothing feels better to me then to get rid of things that I no longer use. I do not like a cluttered house although I have many of my moms collections on my walls, I could never get rid of these things, I will forever link them with my sweet mom.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Facebook has a free marketplace that is free to trade or sell.  I've used it quite successfully to get rid of things I no longer need.


Tried that - not even a nibble.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Tried that - not even a nibble.


Do you have a Nextdoor.com website where you live?  I see lots of stuff advertised on mine, I don't know how successful the sellers are.


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Same as Marketplace - no action.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 23, 2020)

I use free cycle for Houston to give away things.  Otherwise I call the Salvation Army for a pick up.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a system, I move something 3 times without using it. Out into the back of the truck and gone. Some goes to people I know , some gets donated. On the other hand come the fall and the end of the cottage season I sometimes come back with more than I left with.


----------

